# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hersenen: met deze voeding zorg je voor een gezond geheugen

## FRANCOIS580

We tonen allemaal meer en meer aandacht voor onze lichamelijke gezondheid en dat valt alleen maar toe te juichen. Onze geestelijke gezondheid wordt echter nog teveel over het hoofd gezien, en dat is spijtig. Ons geheugen vraagt evenveel zorg. Precies zoals bij onze lichamelijke gezondheid speelt voeding ook hier een belangrijke rol. Inderdaad, met een aangepaste voeding en geheugen training zijn we best zelf in staat om ons geheugen optimaal te laten functioneren. Bestaat er dan zoiets als een dieet voor onze hersenen en welke voeding zorgt voor een gezond geheugen? 

Je hersenen zijn echte energievreters. Maar liefst twintig procent van je energie wordt door je hersenen gebruikt. Valt het dan nog te verwonderen dat een gezonde en aangepaste voeding voor je hersenen écht belangrijk is? Door geregeld de juiste voeding op je menu te plaatsen ben je in staat het verouderingsproces van je hersenen en je geheugen zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen. Een geheugen in blakende gezondheid en in topconditie is het resultaat.

*Bouwstoffen voor je hersenen*
Voor een goede ontwikkeling van je hersenen en een goed functionerend geheugen zijn geschikte bouwstenen nodig. Krijgen je hersenen nog voor je geboorte te weinig van deze bouwstoffen dan zullen ze zich minder goed ontwikkelen. Gebrek aan energie heeft echter ook een negatieve invloed op de gezondheid van je hersenen en je geheugen. Bij een gebrek aan energie zal je geheugen minder goed en alert functioneren. Vergeetachtigheid en een verminderde concentratie zijn hiervan het gevolg.

*Vetzuren zijn onmisbaar*
Voor de goede werking van je geheugen hebben je hersenen nood aan onverzadigde omega 3- vetzuren. Deze vetzuren zorgen voor gezonde lichaamscellen. Een tekort aan goede vetzuren veroorzaakt een slechtere communicatie tussen je hersencellen en dat zorgt op zijn beurt voor vergeetachtigheid en een opvallend gebrek aan concentratie. Psychische stoornissen als depressie, ADHD en Alzheimer worden steeds meer in verband gebracht met een gebrek aan omega 3- vetzuren.

*Tip van de diëtiste*:
• *Omega 3 – vetzuren:* vind je vooral in alle soorten vette vis zoals zalm, paling, makreel, sardines, haring en in ansjovis

*Vitaminen en mineralen*
Vitaminen en mineralen zijn voor je hersenen en je geheugen minstens even belangrijk dan voor je lichamelijke gezondheid. Je hersenen en zenuwcellen hebben vooral nood aan vitamine B 1, B 6, B 12, C en aan foliumzuur. Je zenuwcellen zijn omhuld met een vetachtige stof en deze vitaminen zorgen ervoor dat dit beschermend omhulsel intact blijft. Een gebrek aan vitamine B kan voor problemen met je zenuwstelsel zorgen. Zo kan een gebrek aan deze vitamine gecombineerd met een overmatig alcoholgebruik aanleiding geven tot de.../...

Lees verder...

----------

